# Connecting Powered engines



## Suamico Pete (Jan 3, 2015)

Last summer I purchased a Lionel 2338 Milwaukee Road Powered GP-7 Diesel Locomotive. It's a great piece and works well. I'm considering acquiring another one at some point. My question is, if a person had 2 of these units could you run them coupled together or would there be an electrical problem doing so?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You can check the couplers. If they are plastic there would be
no electrical connect between the locos. If they are metal,
check each coupler to see if there is a contact with either side of the track
current. If there is not, you are OK. 

When consisting two or more locos you want them both to run
approximately the same speed for any given track voltage.
If slightly off most use the faster loco as the lead.

What gauge are these? If 0 you would want to
have a transformer with enough power for both
locos at the same time.



Don


----------



## Suamico Pete (Jan 3, 2015)

*Connecting Powered Engines*

Thanks for you timely answer Don. The engines would be O gauge. I have a transformer that can deliver 175 watts at the voltage used by Lionel.


----------

